# FR: on / l'on - L dit euphonique - so-called euphonic L



## Whodunit

*Moderator note: *Questions about the _l'_ in _l'on_ are very common, and the topic has been discussed many times on our forums.    We have merged a large number of those discussions together here.  Consequently, this thread is very long, but it is also very complete.  You will find many usage examples, and many comments about style and frequency of use for _on/l'on.  _You will also find information about etymology.  If you are not interested in such extensive discussion, the following FAQ may help you:

_*Q: *Why is there an _l'_ in phrases like _ce que *l'*on dit_ ("what people say") and _si *l'*on veut_ ("if one wants to")? _​*A:* The easy answer is that the _l' _is there for "euphonic" reasons – to make things easier to pronounce: _que l'on,_ _si l'on, où l'on_, etc. are more fluid than _qu'on, si on _and _où on._  The more complicated answer is that this _l'_ is left over from a definite article in historical French.  Please see the sites below for an explanation of the etymology.​​_*Q:* Can we translate the _l'_ using the word "it"?  Does it refer to something else in the sentence?  Does it have a grammatical function?_​*A:* No, the _l'_ does not mean "it."  As a matter of fact, it doesn't have any meaning at all.  You can simply ignore the _l' _when translating. It does not have a grammatical function in modern French, and it does not refer to anything else in the sentence.​​_*Q:* Is it "better" to include the _l'_?_​*A:* The _l'_ is often omitted in casual speech, but it is generally included in proper written French.​​_*Q:* Are there rules about when you can use the _l'_ and when you can't?_​*A: *There are guidelines.  Please see the sites below.​​​​ For more information:

ThoughtCo has usage guidelines.
The BDL article describes etymology and pronunciation information.
Antidote has extensive explanation and guidelines.
More discussion in the on / l'on - L dit euphonique thread on the Français Seulement forum.
 ~~~~~~~

In school I was taught it has to be:

"C'est un tunnel *qu'on* construisait en ..."

But after speaking and writing with some natives, I could figure out that most of them would use "que l'on" in the above-mentioned sentence. The same goes for "si, et, ou and qui". I know it sounds better the way natives do it, but why was I taught incorrectly at school? Or is "l'on" colloquial?

More examples:

"On n'avait pas non plus toute l'expérience *que l'on* aurait eue aujourd'hui."

That's a "self-made" sentence, but here's one of my textbook:

"Le transport des passagers et celui des voitures, des cars et des camions n'y est possible que par train: par TGV ou, *si on* voyage en voiture, avec les trains-navettes qui traversent le tunnel en 35 minutes."

Would you please tell me what's the correct term and which of them is colloquial?


----------



## sophievm

"qu'on" and "si on" are oral speech, "que l'on" and "si l'on" are written speech. I'm sorry to tell that what you have been taught is wrong!


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Both forms are acceptable, but *si on / qu'on * (etc.) are loose forms whereas *si l'on / que l'on * (etc.) are more elevated forms.


----------



## esteban

Hi Whodunit,

_On _and _l'on_ are supposed to be totally equivalent terms. Everytime you want to say or write _on,_ you may as well use _l'on. _Cool, right?
It is only a _différence de style_. I suggest you to check by yourself this Druide site «On» et «l’on».
There are a few recommandations when using one of these two terms. It is said that usually when you have to choose between _on_ or _l'on_, you should pick the one that avoids _hiatus_ (that's what happens when one syllable that ends with a vowel is followed by another syllable that starts with a vowel as well) but that's not the only consideration you should have...well what can I say just go and take a look...

Bonne chance!


----------



## Jabote

esteban said:
			
		

> _On _and _l'on_ are supposed to be totally equivalent terms. Everytime you want to say or write _on,_ you may as well use _l'on. _Cool, right?



Not quite esteban. You must not start a sentence with "L'on". I guess this is the only exception to the interchangeability of both wordings.

"L'on" at the beginning of a sentence is faulty stylewise, and this even if more and more people use it to look stylish funnily enough... I just checked druide and everything they say is perfectly correct, except for their "L'on est bien peu de chose" example... Sorry !


----------



## timpeac

The Druide recommendations say that you should avoid the l' if a following word starts with an l eg le livre qu'on lit, but they should make clear that this is the case even when a object "le" etc follows, since this is much more common, eg "je n'avais pas vu qu'on l'avait peint".

I always thought that people chose "que l'on" to avoid putting something homophonous with "con"!! I suppose that doesn't work if it's a written thing only. Do people ever say it? Did they ever?


----------



## esteban

Jabote said:
			
		

> OK esteban. I just checked druide and everything they say is perfectly correct, except for their "L'on est bien peu de chose" example... Sorry !


 
Ah vous m'avez anticipé! Mais si le problème d'utiliser "on" ou "l'on" n'est qu'une question d'éviter une malsonnance alors pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas utiliser "l'on" en début de phrase...étant donné que je n'en sais pas plus que ça sur cette affaire, j'essaierai de me renseigner si je trouve du temps...


----------



## Whodunit

Au début, je voudrais remercier vous tous de ces réponses que j'apprécie beaucoup. Mais j'ai encore une question: S'il vous faut déterminer toutes les classes de mots, comment détermineriez-vous le pronom/l'article "l'" dans ce cas? A vrai dire, on peut pas l'appeler un article parce que _on_ est pas de chose que l'on peut déterminer.

Vous me comprenez? Sûrement pas. Mais laissez-moi l'expliquer:

l'homme (article + une chose)
la voiture (article + une chose)

MAIS:
l'on (article + un pronom)

C'est pas logique, à mon avis.



			
				timpeac said:
			
		

> I always thought that people chose "que l'on" to avoid putting something synonymous with "con"!! I suppose that doesn't work if it's a written thing only. Do people ever say it? Did they ever?



Well, that's a very good point. I think that that is why you taught me not to use "qu'on", because it seems to be uneducated and offensive (because of 'con') ...


----------



## Gil

Pourrait vous intéresser (lien).  C'est pas trop qu'on.


> 6° On admet devant lui l'article l', particulièrement dans les cas où l'euphonie l'exige.
> Pour paraître à mes yeux son mérite est trop grand, On n'aime pas à voir ceux à qui l'on doit tant, CORN. Nicom. II, 1.
> Il faut mettre que l'on et non pas qu'on devant des mots qui commencent par con ; je ne dirais pas qu'on conduise, mais que l'on conduise, VAUGEL. Rem. t. I, p. 32, dans POUGENS.
> C'est l'oreille seule qu'on doit prendre pour juge sur le choix d'on et de l'on, Acad. Observ. sur Vaugel. p. 15, dans POUGENS.
> Mais puisque l'on s'obstine à m'y vouloir réduire, MOL. Tart. IV, 5.
> C'est d'un roi que l'on tient cette maxime auguste, Que jamais on n'est grand qu'autant que l'on est juste, BOILEAU Sat. XI.
> Ce que l'on conçoit bien s'énonce clairement, ID. Art p. I.
> L'on hait avec excès lorsque l'on hait un frère, RAC. Théb. III, 6.
> L'on marche sur les mauvais plaisants ; et il pleut par tous pays de cette sorte d'insectes, LA BRUY. V.
> Pour éviter un hiatus ou pour rompre la mesure du vers dans la prose, il est très permis d'écrire l'on, et c'est le seul de nos pronoms substantifs qui, par lui-même et sans que cela change rien à sa nature, souffre quelquefois l'article, D'OLIVET, Ess. gramm. III, 1.


----------



## LV4-26

timpeac said:
			
		

> I always thought that people chose "que l'on" to avoid putting something homophonous with "con"!! *I suppose that doesn't work if* *it's a written thing only*. Do people ever say it? Did they ever?


This is an interesting point. Maybe slightly off topic but....(I mean *what* *follows* is slightly off topic)
I think that written language "sounds", just like spoken language does. But obviously not to everybody. I'd never doubted that everyone was like me and heard the written words in their heads. But I was told recently by some people that they didn't. 
For someone who reads the same way as I do, of course, euphony is as important in written language as in spoken language.

Along the same lines, I think what Gil quoted is in perfect agreement with the web page mentionned by esteban. For myself I've never really thought about it. I would simply write "on" when _on_ sounded better and "l'on" when "_l'on_" sounded better.
Isn't that more or less what is said in the mentionned comments ?

We don't really need a rule, there. Or maybe just one : write* what sounds right.

* or "say..." of course.


----------



## timpeac

[...]

Et LV4-26 - No, I don't think that's off topic, it's a good point. I can't decide if I read in my head or not. I am tempted to think not for two reasons, one is that I am aware of the fact that I tend to "skim read" slightly and the other is that on occasion, when I have been really preocupied about something, I realise after reading a paragraph that at the same time as reading I have been think about whatever it is and have taken nothing in of what I've just read.

Also, would reading the sounds of "con" in your head be enough for people to start inserting the l'? It seems hard to believe, eg 

"-excuse me you've put a strange "le" in the middle of your sentence here. 
-Oh I do that because I don't like to think the sounds of con.
- Fair enough, you're not a nutter then"

I don't know!! If I had to guess I would say it seems more likely to me that " l'on" was original form based on the etymology of "the man" and slowly the l' fell but was kept to avoid "unfortunate" sounds such as "con". It's just a guess though.


----------



## LV4-26

Yes, I understand what you mean.

And it's different whether you're the reader or the writer. I'm sure you notice many less euphony problems when you read than you do when you write.
When writing a text I'm very careful to how it would sound if spoken. (but as I suggested before, I don't have to read it aloud for that). When I read, I notice problems only if I decide to (you know :"now, let's see if that sounds right").

I totally agree with what you said in your last paragraph, timpeac, this must be how it all happened.


----------



## scandalously in love

_Que l'on_ is generally a literary style only, I believe, and it is more proper, formal-sounding. I think its very rare to hear someone say_ que l'on_.  Most people just say _qu'on._


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
"On" is a weakened form or "homo" = human in latin. The story is "ille homo" > l"homme" >, "l'on" until then "on" was a noun, but the usage modified it and it became a pronoun. Since pronouns don't need an article, it remains only "on" but the old use has not yet completely disappeared and it's a little bit "old style" to say "c'est lui que l'on va chercher"
Hope it helps!


----------



## Lezert

we use "l'on" only because sometimes it sounds better than "on":

on fait ce qu'on veut
=
on fait ce que l'on veut

but it's not only in old texts that we use "l'on"

Le monde de l'éducation, juin  2006:
_"Si l'on admet que le phénomène des casseurs ultraviolents qui a parasité les manifestations n'a rien à voir..."_


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Yes! I agree, "old habits die hard" (and sometimes bounce back) and, today, we use the old version (l'on), the current one (on = "tout le monde") and the "coming" one (on = "nous"). That's why "on" raises so many questions !!
Despite the critics, isn't this ability of our language to evolve in an understandable way wonderful!
And tomorrow will show us the results of the current evolution (I will not bet on what it will be) !


----------



## pjwnet

Hello, just something that has bothered me from time to time, and I wonder if someone might be able to help?

Is there a rule whereby one should insert the 'l' in a phrase such as: _Il faut que l'on fasse qch... _Or would '_il faut qu'on fasse qch...' _be equally acceptable?

I think I have seen and heard such phrases with and without the 'l' and indeed it might even sound awkward if you wished to translate, for example 'you have to do *it'* as 'il faut que l'on le fasse' ?

Any guidance would be much appreciated...


----------



## mapping

que l'on is more formal and more frequent in written langauge . the other one is a shortnened variation, less formal and more frequent in spoken language. they mean exactly the same . it is not necessary to translate the extra L . it is just there to link the words together .


----------



## zaby

Hello,

In such phrases "l" is added only for the euphony. It doesn't have any meaning and should not be translated.

This "l" is not mandatory, '_il faut qu'on fasse qch...' _is equally acceptable.

As you said,_ 'il faut que l'on le fasse'_ sounds awkward, in this case, I wouldn't add this "l" : "il faut qu'on le fasse"


----------



## Clara_

Never say "l'on le" or "l'on la". In this case take the "l'" off.

'il faut qu'on le fasse' 
'il faut le faire'
'il faut faire cela'
are correct.


----------



## john_riemann_soong

I like the use of "on" as an ablative pronoun especially since English has no real equivalent; the pronoun "one" tends to make for really ugly and awkward circumlocutions in English, but French uses it so nicely between friends.  

Anyway, so is the use of "l'on" euphonic, kind of like _velours, _to avoid hiatus between vowels? Kind of like "y a-*t*-il"  or "moi-*z*-avec"? 

"D'où l'on vient" = "D'où on vient"?


----------



## mgarizona

I've always noticed it most often in the construction _que l'on_ ... it seems at times Blanchot uses it in every other sentence ... so I had assumed it was a way of avoiding inserting the sound of the word _con_ into _langue soutenue_.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

*On* peut être remplacé par *l'on* en FE et même parfois en FP.

_L'on n'y comprend plus rien=On n'y comprend plus rien_

_Si l'on veut=Si on veut_

_L'endroit où l'on va._


----------



## genevois

Il faut que l'on se voie avant ... 

Il faut qu'on se voie avant ...

Are both of them correct?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Alven

I would say that "il faut qu'on se voie avant" is more coloquial than "il faut que l'on se voie". So I would suggest you use the second one.


----------



## velt

It's become very rare to use "l'on" in casual speech (it sounds nicer than "on" alone, though).
This L doesn't alter the meaning in any way, if that's what you were worried about. It is not a contraction either. It's just a funny thingy.


----------



## ymc

the l' is there to separate two vowels

hence

que (finishes with a vowel) + l'on
où (finishes with a vowel) + l'on

it's a way to avoid qu'on, when you want to use better language, or when the rythm of the sentence is clearer with an added syllable.

In any case, it doesn't change the meaning at all. It is just a question of register really.


----------



## hamer1970

guillaume_57 said:


> _J'ai honte de ce qu'on a fait, bien ? J'en ai honte, mais il n'y a rien que l'on puisse faire !_


What is the difference between 'qu'on puisse faire' et 'que _l'on _puisse faire'?

I have always wondered when to use l'on versus on in this kind of construction. Thanks.


----------



## Paf le chien

There is _no_ difference. It's only euphonical : the " l' " has no grammatical meaning and is only here for the sound/ears.

"que on" (two vowels) can give both:

- qu'on
- que l'on


----------



## pieanne

The "l" is there for euphony reasons; basically, you have que + on. Either you drop the "e" in "que", and you have "qu'on" (spoken French mostly), or you don't, and you add the "l" > "que l'on" (speeches or written French) 
[ke on] vs [kelon]


----------



## hamer1970

Oh that makes sense. So if I were writing something I should use l'on, for example on an examination?


----------



## pheelineerie

Unless there's an L nearby

For example you wouldn't do it here: "elle voulait qu'on l'appelle marie"


----------



## pieanne

If you want to *write* something like "les responsabilités que/on m'a données", yes, it's better to write 'les responsabilités que *l*'on m'a données"


----------



## Questionnert

Y a-t-il qq'un qui peut m'expliquer quand on met le "l'" devant "on" et quand ne pas le faire?

Je vois dans des textes sérieux et "le mot qu'on dit..." et "le mot que l'on dit..."


----------



## GrammarFreak

Il n'y a pas de règle. L'utilisation du _*l' *_est simplement plus soutenue. A l'oral, il est très rarement utilisé. On le voit plus souvent à l'écrit dans des textes plutôt intellectuels.


----------



## sam's mum

I was told that 'que l'on' is used to avoid 'qu'on' which sounds rude. (=con) Is that right?


----------



## Maître Capello

Not at all. It's just that _que l'on_ is a bit more formal than _qu'on_, but the latter is not considered as bad language.

The extra _l'_ indeed helps the euphony. It is not related to the _qu'on = con_ analogy.


----------



## marget

I wonder if we can add the definite article  to_ on_, as in _où l'on_ and si l'on as well because the pronoun was based on the _noun_ "homo"?   It's as though we were saying" l'homme..."  It's also interesting to note that we can only use the pronoun as a subject because it has something to do with the fact that it developed from the nominative case, I think.


----------



## geostan

It is not a definite article, merely a letter added for the sake of euphony. Note further that if the following word begins with "l" the euphonic l' is not used.

C'est l'endroit où l'on s'est égaré.
C'est l'endroit où on l'a retrouvé.

In addition to que, si and où, the euphonic l' is also found after _et _and_ ou_.

Cheers!


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> It is not a definite article, merely a letter added for the sake of euphony.


I fully agree that _l'_ (in _l'on_) is not a definite article in modern French. However, I don't think it is incorrect to say it used to be one since the etymology of the pronoun _on_ supports that idea:

_homo _(latin) _→ l'hom(me) → l'on → on_


----------



## marget

geostan said:


> It is not a definite article, merely a letter added for the sake of euphony.


 
But then I found this mention. It appears that l' could have been considered the definite article at one point, I think.
GREVISSE, _Le Bon Usage_, 13e éd., § 725, f) : 
De son état ancien de nom 
[*], _on_ garde la faculté d'être ACCOMPAGNÉ DE L'ARTICLE DÉFINI dans la langue écrite. [..] En fait, les auteurs en usent assez librement, soit qu'ils mettent "on" seul alors qu'il y a un hiatus, soit qu'ils emploient "l'on" après un mot terminé par une consonne articulée ou par un "e" muet ou encore après un point.
[*] - Dans le § 724-a-historique, Grevisse, citant Bloch-Wartburg, rappelle que on représente le nominatif latin _homo_ (l'homme au sens d'être humain), le cas régime de l'ancien français étant _ome_. C'est le sens originel d'_on_ (un homme a vu, quelqu'un a vu, on a vu) qui a progressivement pris la valeur de _nous_. On évitera cependant les allitérations douteuses. On dira _On l'a vu_ et non _L'on l'a vu_...


----------



## Maître Capello

marget said:


> But then I found this mention. It appears that l' could have been considered the definite article at one point, I think.


I'd say that _l'_ is *referred to* as a definite article because it can't be described as any other grammatical entity. But here it doesn't *play the role* of an article and is totally useless from a *grammatical* perspective. In this sense it is similar to the _ne explétif_.


----------



## geostan

Who am I to argue with Grevisse? Capello, I think you're on track with the notion of the difference between old French and modern French. I for one have always assumed that the l' was merely added for the sake of euphony. It is clearly the case today, but in old French the articles were used or omitted, almost whimsically, so it is entirely reasonable that Marget  felt as she did.

Cheers!


----------



## sam's mum

I tremble to re-enter this very learned discussion which is way above my head, but here goes. If I understand it correctly, _l'on_ today, whatever it used to be, is for euphony. Why then is it mostly written, not spoken?


----------



## geostan

Native speakers will have to answer this one. My own view is that it is not limited to the written language.


----------



## Maître Capello

sam's mum said:


> If I understand it correctly, _l'on_ today, whatever it used to be, is for euphony. Why then is it mostly written, not spoken?


Most likely because omitting the _l'_ doesn't sound much worse than if you pronounce it and because people tend to use as few syllables as possible (_que l'on_ = 2 syllables; _qu'on_ = 1 syllable).


----------



## doree

Dans un roman que j'ai lu j'ai vu "on" et "l'on" dans la meme phrase.  Je me demande si on emploie "l'on" apres une voyelle et "on" apres une consonne.  Dans le forum on a dit que "l'on" est pour l'usage litteraire et que les francais ne disent pas "l'on" mais plutot "on."  Ca me confond un peu.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

L'on est une version ancienne et la forme originale de ce pronom.... La forme la plus ancienne est actuellement l'om, l'ome (l'homme)

On est sa forme moderne.

Utiliser l'on, sonne beau et est un usagé littéraire et élégant


----------



## genevois

Hi,

I vaguely recall that I read somewhere that *"que l'on* ..." is more formal than *"qu'on* ..." An example: J'ai remarqué que l'on a fait la modification.

Can anyone confirm this? Many thanks. Of course it would be even better if you can elaborate a little bit or copy here the URL where I can see more discussions. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## titi22

hi!
"qu'on" would generally be used when you speak whereas "que l'on" would be written. [...] You can say it to avoid this "con" sound. But you can also say "que l'on" when you have to give a speech or when you take part in a serious discussion (e.g. work, university,...)


----------



## Tim~!

I think it's worth adding that "qu'on" is definitely the informal version and that "que l'on" wouldn't see the light of day in something as informal as a text message.  (Tu vx kon se voi?)


----------



## cercle vicieux

Jabote said:


> I did not take a look, and I don't doubt how serious they are either, but that does not change anything ! "L'on" at the beginning of a sentence is faulty stylewise, and this even if more and more people use it to look stylish funnily enough...


Quand même, je peux vous fournir avec deux exemples où l'on l'utilise au début de la phrase :



> L'on connait bien mieux les besoins de sa ville que ceux des autres villes.


Ça, c'est Montesquieu, _De l'Esprit des lois, _éd Versini L., 1995, Gallimard, Paris (orig. 1748), p. 331. Très soutenu, donc. Pourtant, il faut remarquer qu'il s'agit de l'usage très vieux. On peut, particulièrement en ce contexte, bien comprendre que Montesquieu l'utilise exactement en sens "l'homme en général" et ainsi de la façon qu'on n'utilise plus.

Par contre, j'ai un autre exemple, plus récent :  


> L'on estime que ce panneau daté de 1642 (?) est un travail réfléchi.


Quand même la valeur de cet exemple peut être diminué par le fait qu'il s'agit de la traduction, à savoir Schwartz Gary, _La ronde de nuit_, 2002, Rijksmuseum, Amsterdam, trad. Babel, p. 16. En tout cas, c'est un texte récent et officiel, et en plus les traducteurs tendent maîtriser leur langue.


----------



## rosieandposes

Hello! 

Im hoping to expand/ improve my french grammar before university and after reading some short stories in preparation, I find that there is one nagging point that i dont understand...

Take this sentence:

"On l'entendait à toutes les cornes de la rose des vents et l'on était heureux qu'il ne circulât jamais la nuit"

I understand that (from the previous context of the paragraph) that "On l'entendait" refers to hearing 'it' - a horn in this case, so i guess it is translated as "One heard 'it'"
However in the second part of the sentence I do not see why the 'le' is used before "on était heureux."
Does it refer to an object, the horn? (though i dont see how that makes sense)
Or does the pronoun refer in general to the first half of the sentence?

Here is another similar example that confuses me

"Le bas de l'avenue était noir de carrosseries à touche-touche et l'on devinait que la masse augmentait"

What is the function of the pronoun in this case? 

Thankyou!


----------



## jann

The l' before _on_ in your two examples is not a pronoun.  It has no grammatical function and no meaning.  It is only there to make things easier to pronounce by breaking the hiatus ("clash" of two sequential vowel sounds) between _et on_ (or _si on,_ etc.).


----------



## L'Inconnu

I have texts with “que l’on” and “qu’on”. The same goes for “si on” and “si l’on”

  If your question is why “l’on” instead of “on”, my answer would be 

  “Dire “qu’on”, c’est con!” Or, as Jabote says “l’on” is used for phonetic eloquence.  


  By the way, I have seen “l’on” as a heading in a index, but I have never seen “l’on” at the beginning of a sentence.


----------



## geostan

The only point I would add is this:

If the word following _*on*_ begins with an l, the euphonic l" is not used.

e.g. Si on lui disait...

because it would no longer be euphonic!

Cheers!


----------



## CapnPrep

The following article provides an extremely thorough discussion of the uses of "on" and "l'on", from the various (contradictory) rules given by grammarians to an extensive description of actual usage from the 16th century to the present day.

André Goosse (1991) Les emplois modernes de _on_. In _Mélanges de grammaire et de lexicologie françaises_, pp. 1–37. Louvain-la-Neuve: Peeters.​​He talks about _si on_, _qu'on_, _l'on_ before another word beginning with "l", _l'on_ at the beginning of a sentence, etc. etc. With hundreds of examples. All available through Google Books!
Bonne lecture !


----------



## vina

"Cette campagne est contre l'abus de drogue dans les pays arabes où *l'*on compte selon les chiffres 5 millions de drogués"

- *L'* indique quoi?


Merci en avance


----------



## tilt

Il s'agit d'un _l'_ euphonique, destiné à éviter le hiatus entre _où _et _on_, et qu'on (que l'on !) emploie dans le langage soutenu.


----------



## tilt

_On _comes from _homme_, and had been used with an article for a long time. In modern French, yet, this article is optional and is still used in formal language only.
Using it or not is totally up to you.


----------



## cercle vicieux

Je retourne à cette question, puisque j'ai trouvé quelque chose qui n'est pas peut-être important mais qui quand même peut être assez intéressant. Après cette discussion-ci j'ai fait attention à l'usage de "l'on". Bizarrement, c'est souvent dans les livres académiques et soutenus qu'on ne l'utilise pas. Je le trouve expressément étonnant que bien des auteurs académiques modernes disent normalement "et l'on" et "où l'on" mais refusent à dire "que l'on", puisque si j'ai bien compris, c'est particulièrement "qu'on" qui n'est pas souhaité. C'est presque comme s'ils voulaient faire le lecteur lire "con" toujours qu'il est possible.


----------



## Gutenberg

vina said:


> "Cette campagne est contre l`abus de drogue dans les pays arabes où *l`*on compte selon les chiffres 5 millions de drogués"



" l' " ici est utilisé pour des raisons euphoniques, pour éviter de dire "où on".


----------



## tilt

Je ne crois pas un instant à cette histoire de dire _que l'on _pour éviter de prononcer la syllabe _con_.De nombreux mots et tournures contiennent cette dernière sans que personne ne pense à mal ; pourquoi _qu'on_ devrait-il mériter un traitement spécial ?

Le _l _euphonique est la seule façon d'éviter le hiatus dans _et l'on _et _où l'on_, alors qu'avec _que_, c'est l'élision du _e_ final qui est habituellement pratiquée, voilà tout.


----------



## laoiselou

Bonjour
est-ce vous pourriez expliquer l'utilisation de " l'  " ici Où que _*l'on*_ aille dans le monde, les gens ne parlent que d'une chose : le temps qu'il fait.
" l " se rapport a quel mot ou  idée ?
Merci en avance
L


----------



## IkenB

Je pense (mais ce n'est pas sûr à 100%) que ce " l' " est juste là "pour faire joli". C'est juste plus soutenu que de dire "où qu'on aille". C'est une construction fréquente avec le "on" (par exemple, on dit "si l'on")
Je dirais que c'est juste une question de sonorité (plus agréable à l'oreille).
Cordialement,
IkenB.


----------



## LARSAY

Pas du tout pour faire joli ; nécessaire en prononciation pour séparer les 2 voyelles, le "e" de "que" et le "o" de "on" (prononcez "que on", vous comprendrez tout de suite !


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, car dans ce cas, on dit et écrit _qu'on_…


----------



## LARSAY

Ben non! "que l'on" est du tres bon francais d'une epoque ou on savait encore le parler, et "qu'on" une variante de language courant (qui merite bien votre "icone"!)


----------



## Maître Capello

Vous n'avez pas compris ce que je voulais dire. _Que l'on_ est bien évidemment correct et plus soigné que _qu'on_. Par contre, on ne dit jamais « que on » ; dans ce cas, on fait toujours l'élision en _qu'on_.


----------



## Meyer Wolfsheim

Salut tout le monde,

Je voudrais savoir la difference entre ces mots: on et l'on.  Quand est-ce qu'un francophone utilise on après une voyelle (faire une contraction) où utilise l'on pour eviter dire deux voyelles?  

J'ai deux phrase qui s'emploient l'une après l'autre dans mon livre Une Fois Pour Toutes:
1.  Où que *l'on *aille, on voit des réclames pour des cigarrettes.  Il est dommage *qu'on* le permette, car ces affiches gatent le paysage.  

Je ne le comprends pas.  Pourquoi est-ce qu'on ne peut pas dire Où qu'on aille?  Mon prof de français ne peut pas le m'expliquer; elle aussi ne le comprends pas.  

S'il vous plaît, décrivez-moi les règles qui gouvernent l'usage correcte de "l'on" et "on" après des mots comme 'que', etc.  Merci en avance.



> Have look here.


J'ai lu cet article mais je ne comprends pas encore la difference, parce que l'article dit:

Cette recommandation vaut surtout quand cette syllabe _qu'on_ est elle-même suivie d'un verbe commençant par _con-_ ou _com-_. _Ce qu'on conçoit bien s'énonce clairement. _(_qu'on con- _: malsonnant)
_Ce que l'on conçoit bien s'énonce clairement._ (préféré... par Boileau !) 
​Si "que+on (qu'on)" est malsonnant, pourquoi est-ce que j'ai vu cette forme dans mes livres et aussi je l'ai beaucoup écoutée. Et voyez mon exemple du livre Une Fois Pour Toutes; après le premier 'que' on utilise ' que l'on' mais le dernier on utilise 'qu'on.' Pourriez-vous le m'expliquer?

Le premier 'on' n'est pas suivi d'un mot commençant par 'con ou com'.


----------



## quinoa

Etre malsonnant ne signifie pas que c'est incorrect. Les deux formes coexistent mais "que l'on" a plus d'élégance. La malsonnance, c'est "qu'on con"
La phrase de Boileau : "Ce qui se conçoit bien s'énonce clairement
Et les mots pour le dire arrivent aisément."


----------



## Donaldos

Il faut aussi mentionner une autre situation qui à l'inverse limite l'usage de _l'on_, à savoir celle où le mot qui suit (ou, parfois, les mots qui suivent) commence aussi par la lettre _l _comme dans l'exemple de départ:

_Il est dommage* qu'*on *le* permette_ (vs. *_que *l'*on *le* permette_)

Dans ce cas, la répétition du son /*l*/ peut créer un effet désagréable.


----------



## Benloge

D'accord avec Quinoa et Donaldos,
la difference est avant tout une difference de registre, "que l'on" etant plus recherche.
Mais les deux sont corrects, et le langage parle emploie beaucoup plus "qu'on".
Il faut surtout faire confiance a son oreille pour eviter les dissonances citees plus haut.


----------



## Sulpicius

Il manie ainsi avec brio l'antiphrase, procédé qui permet de dire le contraire de ce que l'on pense, tout en sachant que ...

Pourquoi est -ce qu'il y a un objet direct qui suit "que" dans la phrase au - dessus? Je croyais que "ce que" est l'objet direct, parce - ce que c'est un pronom rélatif sans antécédent et que ce pronom rélatif sers de l'objet direct, en quel cas il n'est pas nécessaire d'y en mettre un autre. 

Merci.


----------



## quinoa

ce que l'on pense = toute chose que l'on pense  
ce que tu veux = toute chose que tu veux

En fait "ce que" se divise en deux : ce complément lié à dire, que lié à pense et qui reprend ce.,
Puis *l' *est ici explétif, présent par souci d'euphonie.


----------



## Aquarelle087071

Bonjour

Si la différence entre 'on' et 'l'on' est seulement de la forme orale et écrite... pourquoi je vois dans de plusieurs livres les deux formes et parfois même dans une seule phrase. Des fois c'est 'on' et d'autre fois c'est 'l'on'. ce n'est pas du tout claire. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Que voulez-vous ; les auteurs sont parfois inconstants ! 

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce n'est pas tant une question écrit/oral qu'une question de registre (soutenu/familier).


----------



## LV4-26

Je crois qu'il ne faut pas se poser trop de questions.

Souvent, le locuteur cherche, plus ou moins consciemment, la forme qui lui paraît sonner le mieux.

De même, un écrivain relit ce qu'il a écrit. En fonction du contexte (sonore), il choisira _on_ ou _l'on_. 

Ce choix, dans  certains cas, s'appuie sur un consensus général. Par exemple, tout le monde est d'accord pour éviter "que *l*'on *l*e dit". 

Mais il peut être aussi très subjectif, voire même varier dans le temps, pour le même individu.


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

What I'd like to know is why a sentence might start "L'on..." or I've also seen "...mais l'on..."  so it obviously cannot be to do with vowel clashes etc. as it is with "que l'on, où l'on, si l'on". It must be something different and I'd like to know when you would start a sentence like that.


----------



## Oddmania

I'm afraid the_* l'*_ is being used for the same reasons in those cases! 

_M*ais* *on*_ : two voyel sounds, _mais l'on_ may be easier to pronounce and sounds better.

I wouldn't use _L'on_ at the beginning of a sentence.


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

Ah! C'est très intéressant, ça! Je n'avais pas pensé au son '-ais'.

Un autre exemple était "Spontanément l'on acclama l'orateur"

mais je ne peux voir le conflit entre les voyelles là-dedans


----------



## Maître Capello

undergreenwoodtree said:


> Un autre exemple était "Spontanément l'on acclama l'orateur", mais je ne peux voir le conflit entre les voyelles là-dedans


La juxtaposition des sons [ɑ̃] et [ɔ̃] est adoucie par le _l'_. Cela dit, je ne vois pas non plus de réel conflit à dire [ɑ̃.ɔ̃].


----------



## Pierre Simon

...même lorsque les deux sons sont séparés par une virgule :



> Chez les Thibault, l'on tenait un véritable conseil de famille.


----------

